# Looking Glass from Lyn Weber



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

No more yoga moves . . .

Available for pre order for delivery April.

https://lynweber.com/product/looking-glass/


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

When is yours arriving then, Mildred?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

$79 for a twisty mirror ?

Fools and their money ....


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> When is yours arriving then, Mildred?


It's my birthday in May . . .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

working dog said:


> $79 for a twisty mirror ?
> 
> Fools and their money ....


Don't forget to add shipping and 22.5% VAT and import tax.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

...good idea, though.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Did anyone order their pepper grinder actually?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't forget to add shipping and 22.5% VAT and import tax.


Now that you mention that it all makes perfect sense

Bargain !

Think I'll have a trip to the local scrap yard and rip a wing mirror off a Vauxhall Victor and nail that to a lump of 3x2.

Cost ? About a fiver &#8230;. saves a fortune on and is equally unnecessary


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Can you knock one up for me too?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Being serious for a moment. Can anyone suggest an alternative? Have seen something somewhere - small mirror on magnetic base.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

If you are a cyclist you will have heard of RearViz. I had thought about adapting mine but would rather have something matching the quality of my kit really.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Can you knock one up for me too?


Not a problem. Would you prefer a @joey24dirt skateboard base or a lump of carcasing timber ?


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

working dog said:


> $79 for a twisty mirror ?
> 
> Fools and their money ....


Crazzy.. look same like cell phone holder for car 4 us$ with just add a mirror, but its coffee tool of course its 79 US$









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Li38-360-Magnetic-Tablet-Stand-Holder-Magnet-Call-Phone-Tablet-GPS-Sony-LG-/382248280753?var=&ef_id=CjwKCAjw7MzkBRAGEiwAkOXexP7SJACLRGXksjrBzmJp1QCnT3U1rBV9gnAvJLJ43rRaqxzzzYZDwxoCE38QAvD_BwE:G:s


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Being serious for a moment. Can anyone suggest an alternative? Have seen something somewhere - small mirror on magnetic base.


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bosign-Mirror-Magnification-Suction-Magnetic/dp/B015POVJLY/ref=mp_s_a_1_15?crid=ML8IHKK6H793&keywords=mirror+magnetic&qid=1553161668&s=gateway&sprefix=mirror+magne&sr=8-15

like that?


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

Hasi said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bosign-Mirror-Magnification-Suction-Magnetic/dp/B015POVJLY/ref=mp_s_a_1_15?crid=ML8IHKK6H793&keywords=mirror+magnetic&qid=1553161668&s=gateway&sprefix=mirror+magne&sr=8-15
> 
> like that?


Here you also get Magnification


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Being serious for a moment. Can anyone suggest an alternative? Have seen something somewhere - small mirror on magnetic base.


The alternative for me would be that I don't need to look at the pour to know that its good or bad. Drops moving to a single tapering foamy stream vs multiple dribbles.

I am selling WD branded old rope at very reasonable prices. Could send a few lengths along with the Victor View.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheers @Hasi - Nabbed one from Amazon Warehouse for £6.00 delivered.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

I love beautifully machined objects, more so than many around me understand, but this really is taking the ****.

As for the oleophobic glass, stick a new phone on your machine and see how effective that is in reality.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

BaggaZee said:


> I love beautifully machined objects, more so than many around me understand, but this really is taking the ****.


I'm the same. The ex-engineer in me can appreciate well machined items and I will pay a premium if I feel that the extra effort / craft is worth the extra outlay. I get that the market is quite niche but I couldn't justify spending that sort of money on a tiny mirror on a stand.

I suppose its ironic that I would spend this on a pair of wellies and other items that could be seen as extravagant but not on this. We all perceive value differently.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Being serious for a moment. Can anyone suggest an alternative? Have seen something somewhere - small mirror on magnetic base.


There are 1000s many of which will be suitable for a few pounds to £10. Of course not all stainless machines are Magnetic e.g. if you own a Vesuvius a magnet will do you no good. I guess some people will buy it even though a little inventiveness from owners could deliver other attractive and economical solutions to the "problem".


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

From poundland

Rotating magnified mirror. Does the job and saves a crooked neck


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm always happy to a pay premium for function. Occasionally I'll pay extra too if it looks good. But it's just a mirror! If I won the lotto tomorrow I still wouldn't pay that for a mirror

Once I've got the beans dialled in I don't even look at the portafilter for most shots. Just wait to see the first drip in the cup


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

MildredM said:


> would rather have something matching the quality of my kit really.


This...


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

A make-up mirror from the Rossmann store and a bit of wire..2 euro and looks like it but works









I like the magnifying function


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Back when I were a lad, we didn't need stuff like this...we could bend over and look. If eating out we would look at the food and eat it, rather than arrange it, photograph it and upload it to instabolollox or whatever they do. One day, I swear the forums will be full of people who, video, photograph, extract weigh grind and buy all sorts of kit, upload to social media....but then don't actually drink the coffee....they just smell it and tip it away.

I'm going to make myself a decaf....


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Back when I were a lad, we didn't need stuff like this...we could bend over and look. If eating out we would look at the food and eat it, rather than arrange it, photograph it and upload it to instabolollox or whatever they do. One day, I swear the forums will be full of people who, video, photograph, extract weigh grind and buy all sorts of kit, upload to social media....but then don't actually drink the coffee....they just smell it and tip it away.
> 
> I'm going to make myself a decaf....


Eeeee back when I were a lass I could bend over . . . . Seems a long time since I could! The years take their toll


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Back when I were a lad, we didn't need stuff like this...we could bend over and look. If eating out we would look at the food and eat it, rather than arrange it, photograph it and upload it to instabolollox or whatever they do. One day, I swear the forums will be full of people who, video, photograph, extract weigh grind and buy all sorts of kit, upload to social media....but then don't actually drink the coffee....they just smell it and tip it away.
> 
> I'm going to make myself a decaf....


I bet they had winners and losers back then as well.

Any chance of a photo of the deacf ? I'm thinking about buying some and need to see some in the cup to ensure that it really does exist. I'll then buy some, based on the photo. When it arrives I'll follow your recipe and throw the lot in the bin.

Hope that hasn't caused any younger members too much offence


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

working dog said:


> Any chance of a photo of the deacf ? I'm thinking about buying some and need to see some in the cup to ensure that it really does exist. I'll then buy some, based on the photo. When it arrives I'll follow your recipe and throw the lot in the bin.


I will upload the photo of the next decaf shot I do and you can even comment on the taste texture colour and flavour of said bean. This sort of review will be as good as any instanet or Amazon review.....then recommend it to all your internet subscribers.

Back to the LW super expensive Mirror, is the Londinum magnetic then, because if not, a sticky pad will have to be used and I hear those special sticky pads (in keeping with the quality of the machine) are $50+taxes and $30 shipping from LW


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> is the Londinum magnetic then,


Only to potential buyers and owners.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fez said:


> I'm always happy to a pay premium for function. Occasionally I'll pay extra too if it looks good. But it's just a mirror! If I won the lotto tomorrow I still wouldn't pay that for a mirror
> 
> Once I've got the beans dialled in I don't even look at the portafilter for most shots. Just wait to see the first drip in the cup


Just a mirror.......it's got branding on it, branding for goodness sake and

Its a "Gimbaling oleophobic mirror "


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Here's oleowhatdoyoucallit mirror. £6.00 delivered


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Works much better if there isn't anything under the portafilter


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Works much better if there isn't anything under the portafilter


but it doesn't do the trick  you still need yoga moves to take a pic of it... let's better get the LW one then!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Empirical testing shows it increases EY by 10%


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hasi said:


> but it doesn't do the trick  you still need yoga moves to take a pic of it... let's better get the LW one then!


I always assume that position when pulling shots. Doesn't everyone??


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Empirical testing shows it increases EY by 10%


That's sold it to me. If only I could find a buyer for the magic beans I'd be in


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

working dog said:


> That's sold it to me. If only I could find a buyer for the magic beans I'd be in


Fair trade magic beans please. As in here (0:17)...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm so glad I started this thread. The wit has been astonishing


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

AM I the only one who does not actually give a rats arse what the shot looks like? I believe in many small rural villages in Belgium, on the day of the annual village festival they all sit around the field in the middle of the village, and it is then dissected into many squares. The locals place bets on which square the sacrificial cow will shite on and the winner gets a trophy.......


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

^^^ some of us maybe like to use a mirror ......


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MildredM said:


> ^^^ some of use maybe like to use a mirror ......


each to his or her own......nothing wrong with using a mirror, it is what you use it for......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

MildredM said:


> I'm so glad I started this thread. The wit has been astonishing


Has it?? Really??


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Has it?? Really??


Yes, Dad


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

This forum is weird... If someone finds it too expensive, let it be - why comment on stuff you aren't interested in? Same thing happened with scales, but lots of folk are using Acaias now and don't complain, even though they don't really add much to the taste in the cup.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

PPapa said:


> This forum is weird... If someone finds it too expensive, let it be - why comment on stuff you aren't interested in? Same thing happened with scales, but lots of folk are using Acaias now and don't complain, even though they don't really add much to the taste in the cup.


Fair point...up to a point. Acaia scales are ridiculously expensive but they are also pretty sophisticated. They are also highly accurate, fast responding and, in the case of Lunars, waterproof. I gritted my teeth buying mine - would far have preferred paying half price or less. A mirror stuck on a gimbal doesn't require a great deal of design and the materials used in construction aren't exactly rare earth so it's a bit difficult to figure out just exactly what you are paying for.

Maybe the answer is to wait for the Chinese knock off when it appears on Ebay for a fiver.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

MildredM said:


> Yes, Dad


Who's dad??


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

PPapa said:


> This forum is weird... If someone finds it too expensive, let it be - why comment on stuff you aren't interested in? Same thing happened with scales, but lots of folk are using Acaias now and don't complain, even though they don't really add much to the taste in the cup.


I think people are just having a bit of fun, If the mirror was cheaper lots of them would probably go and buy one if their machine is magnetic (mine fortunately isn't). The conversation also spawned some useful DIY ideas for people who can't or are unwilling to afford such a gadget. I think the hobby is about this, certainly that's what helps keep things interesting. I dabble with all; sorts of silly things here, that's what keeps the coffee hobby interesting. I have all sorts of half made knocked up devices that have, or will oneday go into or onto an espresso machine. I've flash programmers for various Gicar boards (because most manufacturers now use custom firmware on their Gicar boards) and if I could would probably get the firmware code maker, but I don't think Gicar would give it to me. I'd love to get into the firmware of some of the boards as they can do more than people realise....apart from the V board which is sadly old, full, but very reliable.

I don't share all of this dabbling because for the majority I guess it's not interesting. I even purchased a compressor to help clean out parts of the Dalian Roaster, but I've not shared that as again...not interesting, same with lots of work on coffee packaging and roasting techniques.

Little things like the mirror though, seems like everyone can get in and have a laugh, plus some good ideas...no harm in that.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

I've used these now and again, probably not as convenient as what the OP posted.. also have a myriad of other uses given that the handle is usually extendable to a few feet and the mirror can flex in any direction

You can purchase one from most DIY shops for less than a tenner/five quid and they normally have LEDs to brighten up the target


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I think people are just having a bit of fun, If the mirror was cheaper lots of them would probably go and buy one if their machine is magnetic (mine fortunately isn't). The conversation also spawned some useful DIY ideas for people who can't or are unwilling to afford such a gadget. I think the hobby is about this, certainly that's what helps keep things interesting. I dabble with all; sorts of silly things here, that's what keeps the coffee hobby interesting. I have all sorts of half made knocked up devices that have, or will oneday go into or onto an espresso machine. I've flash programmers for various Gicar boards (because most manufacturers now use custom firmware on their Gicar boards) and if I could would probably get the firmware code maker, but I don't think Gicar would give it to me. I'd love to get into the firmware of some of the boards as they can do more than people realise....apart from the V board which is sadly old, full, but very reliable.
> 
> I don't share all of this dabbling because for the majority I guess it's not interesting. I even purchased a compressor to help clean out parts of the Dalian Roaster, but I've not shared that as again...not interesting, same with lots of work on coffee packaging and roasting techniques.
> 
> Little things like the mirror though, seems like everyone can get in and have a laugh, plus some good ideas...no harm in that.


Never fear, there is a solution to the (your) problem.

I resolved this when needing to stick magnetic radio tracking ariels to Land Rover roofs, which are aluminium.

Solution 1.

On the underside of the roof hold a large iron 'tin' lid (one from your stock of giant Nescafe tins will be ideal) then place the magnet mounted device on the top of the roof directly above the lid.

Solution 2

Use a magnet on the underside so that opposite poles attract etc. Gives a better grip.

Obviously, scale tin lids and magnets down to suit your particular need!

NB. There is hope for me yet, as long as it does not involve nipples, bearings and grease!


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

I've just remembered that somewhere in a cupboard at home is a Bluetooth endoscope inspection camera.

I must dig it out and livestream my shots!









It's the obvious next stage.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

BaggaZee said:


> I've just remembered that somewhere in a cupboard at home is a Bluetooth endoscope inspection camera.
> 
> I must dig it out and livestream my shots!
> 
> ...



I was going to get an endoscope full HD so I could look inside boilers...and video it...but then I why spend the money, I don't have limescale problems?

I briefly wanted a Microscope when I saw all those coffee grinds photos (but then realised I had better ways of spending £300

I did want bean cellars until I realise I drink the coffee so fast, scooping the beans out of a container, like an ordinary person was good enough for me

I almost suckered for a mirror until I realised I can still bend down and can simply lay the smartphone on it's back for livestreaming or full HD vid (check out Minima review)

I still might get coffee distribution spinner things for £17 from the bay or Amazon (undecided)

I almost went for a towel or 3, but havn't yet

I nearly went for the liquorice allsort wood effect bits for niche and machines...but financially failed that one so far

I've not yet found the will to enter a forum raffle

etc..


However I've definitely saved enough for a few boxes of choccies (except I don't eat those any more) and my coffee tastes just as good as before. There so much stuff a I think I want and never enough money or sometimes will.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

found an old kids rear view mirror in the glovebox, simply clips into drip tray and its on a ball joint. problem is, its not a vacuum chamber coated oleophobic one, bugger!


----------



## Chap-a-chino (Mar 31, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Maybe the answer is to wait for the Chinese knock off when it appears on Ebay for a fiver.


Great attitude. You certainly have a head start in the race to the bottom.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

PPapa said:


> This forum is weird... If someone finds it too expensive, let it be - why comment on stuff you aren't interested in? Same thing happened with scales, but lots of folk are using Acaias now and don't complain, even though they don't really add much to the taste in the cup.


If there was no comment then there wouldn't be much of a forum. What use would it be if everyone coo'ed about the supposed next big thing ? Hardly compelling reading

I went down the acaia scales trap and found that I was using them to weigh only and wasn't using their full potential. They were sold soon after.

It isn't a case of being too expensive. For me, its more that LW have invented a product that already exists, wrapped it in a load of marketing nonsense and are charging well over the odds for it.

Would the same product sell for the same money if it didn't have the LW logo on it ? I very much doubt it.

They have some great products, have consistent branding and excellent marketing. Maybe that's enough to justify the product price.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Chap-a-chino said:


> Great attitude. You certainly have a head start in the race to the bottom.


He won't get there before me


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Chap-a-chino said:


> Great attitude. You certainly have a head start in the race to the bottom.


I was being ironic.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

When you all arrive at the bottom, you will be disappointed to find my flag has been there for ages.........


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nothing to do with the topic, but just to remind Game of Thrones fans it is about time to watch Series 7 again..... I promised to watch one episode a day for a week, started yesterday and finished the last one an hour ago!


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> AM I the only one who does not actually give a rats arse what the shot looks like? I believe in many small rural villages in Belgium, on the day of the annual village festival they all sit around the field in the middle of the village, and it is then dissected into many squares. The locals place bets on which square the sacrificial cow will shite on and the winner gets a trophy.......


You make it sound like something barbaric. Actually it's really fun and exciting! In a smaller version you could do the same with Guinea Pigs


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

working dog said:


> Would the same product sell for the same money if it didn't have the LW logo on it ? I very much doubt it.


Isn't that true of every branded product ever?

Personally it's not for me as a product, I'm happy enough crouching if I feel I need a good view of the portafilter.

On the price thing: how much does it cost really? If you have a £3k machine, £2k grinder plus all the other accessories - is the £100 (or whatever the delivered taxed price is) really that bad? This is clearly not an item aimed at those with modest set-ups.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Power Freak said:


> Isn't that true of every branded product ever?
> 
> Personally it's not for me as a product, I'm happy enough crouching if I feel I need a good view of the portafilter.
> 
> On the price thing: how much does it cost really? If you have a £3k machine, £2k grinder plus all the other accessories - is the £100 (or whatever the delivered taxed price is) really that bad? This is clearly not an item aimed at those with modest set-ups.


Percentage wise it's a small number. Having said that, I don't buy £40 bags of beans to put through my set up. As I've said earlier it's where people perceive value. If it's paying 5 times the equivalent price for having LW on the side then that's fine.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a good mind to buy one, then put a sticking plaster over the branding so it will just look like something from poundstretchers.....


----------



## Chap-a-chino (Mar 31, 2017)

working dog said:


> If it's paying 5 times the equivalent price for having LW on the side then that's fine.


 If there's an equivalent without LW on the side, where is it? Oh I forgot. Our Chinese friends are probably busily knocking one off at this very moment.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I started this thread to share a new product. It's coffee related and interested me. In my world it isn't expensive. I'm not sure why the thread deteriorated into how people perceive 'value'. I stopped visiting scrap yards in my late teens but if that's what someone would like then who am I to judge?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MildredM said:


> I started this thread to share a new product. It's coffee related and interested me. In my world it isn't expensive. I'm not sure why the thread deteriorated into how people perceive 'value'. I stopped visiting scrap yards in my late teens but if that's what someone would like then who am I to judge?


Do you class Poundstretchers in the same category as scrap yards M? You know this place. Most of those who comment are not in a position to buy one anyway....but I am sure they would say, if they could they would not. Thing is, branded items always cost more. The pleasure is in owning one, not in using it.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

MildredM said:


> I started this thread to share a new product. It's coffee related and interested me. In my world it isn't expensive. I'm not sure why the thread deteriorated into how people perceive 'value'. I stopped visiting scrap yards in my late teens but if that's what someone would like then who am I to judge?


I hear you, @MildredM. This forum is full of expensive kit and apparently the mirror is the straw that breaks the camel's back. I hope when it arrives you enjoy using it, and knackers to the naysayers.

For those of you (us) who wouldn't pay the price for this particular item: it's not for you (us). You (we) were never the target market.

edit: @Power Freak pretty much nailed it above.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MildredM said:


> I stopped visiting scrap yards in my late teens


What on earth were you visiting them for at that age....I was scrounging the occasional car part, essentially visiting them to keep my car out of them...but nothing else in my late teens. In fact I only knew the location of the car scrapyards, not any others. My father often tried to persuade me to go there with him (to dump stuff) and I remember never being able to find the time or enthusiasm for it.









As for the mirror, if you like it, you like it...just make sure the LR is magnetic, or disappointment ensues...we all have stuff that pushes our buttons....a flash programmer arrived a few weeks ago, would leave most people cold, but I was quite excited


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Do you class Poundstretchers in the same category as scrap yards M? You know this place. Most of those who comment are not in a position to buy one anyway....but I am sure they would say, if they could they would not. Thing is, branded items always cost more. The pleasure is in owning one, not in using it.


Yes....yes I do! It doesn't stop me going in them though, it's a sort of fascination of what they can do for a pound!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> What on earth were you visiting them for at that age....I was scrounging the occasional car part, essentially visiting them to keep my car out of them...but nothing else in my late teens. In fact I only knew the location of the car scrapyards, not any others. My father often tried to persuade me to go there with him (to dump stuff) and I remember never being able to find the time or enthusiasm for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that mean you can now get your flash to say 'help I'm stuck in a camera!' In mors code? 

While I like the idea of a mirror to see the pour, I don't think I'd personally bother with the expense of this one (not that my plastic drip tray is magnetic anyway) unless it was going in as an extra with other LW stuff I was getting.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> What on earth were you visiting them for at that age....I was scrounging the occasional car part, essentially visiting them to keep my car out of them...but nothing else in my late teens. In fact I only knew the location of the car scrapyards, not any others. My father often tried to persuade me to go there with him (to dump stuff) and I remember never being able to find the time or enthusiasm for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First garage we set up catered for people with little spare cash so we often nipped down to the scrappy for parts. But even before that, when I was 17, I went down there for bits for my Mini pick up. You'd say, 'I'm going down pit bottoms', which was where all the scrapyards were on the edge of town. Literally in the bottom of the mines! Paddling in oily water, climbing among the cars stacked 3 or 4 high.


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

PPapa said:


> This forum is weird... If someone finds it too expensive, let it be - why comment on stuff you aren't interested in? Same thing happened with scales, but lots of folk are using Acaias now and don't complain, even though they don't really add much to the taste in the cup.
> 
> Then there's another group that own high end espresso machines and run a sub £500 grinder that a lot of folk found underperforming... but because this forum praises it, you cannot have that conversation either.


I think that's pretty cruel but if you and one or two others found it underperforming that's your right. Now if it had an elite name on it, three times the price and lots of marketing around the unique materials used in it I wonder how it would be perceived.

I wasn't going to post except for the grinder comment, if folks want expensive glass tubes, mirrors and accessories why not. I have 3 campagnolo groupsets of different vintages and would personally never pay for their corkscrew * but if someone wants to why not. I like things that are well designed and made and the addition of a brand for me has to mean someone will stand by their product in a way that differentiates, then I will pay the premium if I can.

I used to a work with a colleague that made any conversation like a branding gameshow. I need to paint the hall soon, "Farrow & Ball", pardon? You need Farrow & Ball. Why, are they celebrity decorators?... I might change the [white good] soon, "Miele", I'm looking at floor tiles, "brand y". It didn't matter if there were alternatives, wasn't interested, highly expensive brand something was always the answer.

Amusing thread though 

* If anyone is curiouis enough https://www.campagnolo.com/NL/en/store/big_the_corkscrew


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

The price of that campag corkscrew !!!!

Almost fell off my Breitling chair


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I have a good mind to buy one, then put a sticking plaster over the branding so it will just look like something from poundstretchers.....










 something inside me admires this kind of madness


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

PaulL said:


> I used to a work with a colleague that made any conversation like a branding gameshow. I need to paint the hall soon, "Farrow & Ball", pardon? You need Farrow & Ball. ]


Used to think the same about F & B - overpriced. Had to eat my words. Son used it in his apartment - was the only paint that successfully covered a hideous Dulux scarlet. F & B shades and colours are subtle and, to me, more pleasing on the eye.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Used to think the same about F & B - overpriced. Had to eat my words. Son used it in his apartment - was the only paint that successfully covered a hideous Dulux scarlet. F & B shades and colours are subtle and, to me, more pleasing on the eye.


It is very good paint. We used it in our en suite when we initially renovated the house. It covered really well and would still look good today if we hadn't fancied a change of colour. We then covered it with an off-white from Dulux (I think) and it took 4 coats to fully cover. Great colours and lots of pigment in the paint


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Just updating this thread about the *LW looking glass. It doesn't need to be stuck on a magnetic surface be it the machine or drip tray. It has its own stand with a magnetic ball joint to allow adjustment to the correct angle. It's perfect for me and my routine

*which didn't cost me a penny.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> which didn't cost me﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ a penny.


 How did that work?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

igm45 said:


> How did that work?


 Probably a b'day pressie


----------



## DanB (Aug 28, 2018)

I gave the side of my head a real knock on the underside of the cupboard last week early in the morning crouching to gauge my pre-infusion and when to rachet up to full pressure on the pull. It may be the lost brain cells talking but this type of over engineered, beautifully made bit of kit definitely appeals to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

igm45 said:


> How did that work?


 I couldn't possibly say ☺


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

MildredM said:


> Just updating this thread about the *LW looking glass. It doesn't need to be stuck on a magnetic surface be it the machine or drip tray. It has its own stand with a magnetic ball joint to allow adjustment to the correct angle. It's perfect for me and my routine
> 
> *which didn't cost me a penny.


 Can you tell me:

the diameter of the base?

the diameter of the mirror face?

It is not magnified, correct?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Slowpress said:


> Can you tell me:
> 
> the diameter of the base?
> 
> ...


 Base = 32mm

Face = 68mm inc. black border

And no, not magnified


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

Thank you!


----------

